# Junior Doctor



## UKjuniordoctor (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi,
I just graduated as a junior doctor in UK this may and i am thinking of relocating to canada. Do you think they will give me a visa to work?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm not sure what a Junior Doctor is, but "3112 General Practitioners and Family Physicians" was on the 2011 Federal Skilled Workes list for 2011-12. The program is currently closed, unless you apply with an offer of employment. I'd think the occupation will be on the list next year (check back late June), but, no guarantees!


----------



## UKjuniordoctor (Jun 2, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> I'm not sure what a Junior Doctor is, but "3112 General Practitioners and Family Physicians" was on the 2011 Federal Skilled Workes list for 2011-12. The program is currently closed, unless you apply with an offer of employment. I'd think the occupation will be on the list next year (check back late June), but, no guarantees!


Thank you.


----------

